# Help dog very ill



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all i dont know where to start just been to the vets and he has said my bitch needs an operation tonight i dont have the £600-£700 quoted so he gave her an injection a long term anti inflamatry but he said there was a high risk of rupture she has a infection in her uterous and needs spaying he said she will be lucky to last the weekend what can i do shes not in pain but i really dont have that kind of money at a click of a finger help please


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

If she was my bitch i would get her back in the vets tonight and worry about the money later.
Good luck and please hurry xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

...could you pay in instalments? god it must be such a worry, what about the pdsa? could they help?

I hope you can get something sorted

juliexx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Get it done on credit card and worry about the cost later. Your vet wasn't panicking, your dog could die very soon.
It is a legal requirement for you to give your dog veterinary treatment if necessary.
I'm sorry if this upsets you but time is really important in this situation, your dog is at great risk


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you not arrange with your vet to pay in installments, maybe if you make an initial payment to start with, as it sounds very serious, if not then the Blue Cross, PDSA or RSPCA may be able to help you.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> If she was my bitch i would get her back in the vets tonight and worry about the money later.
> Good luck and please hurry xxx


good point xx the vets then may except instalments


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

if you have no money try the PDSA or RSPCA if you are on benefits, if she has pyro she has little chance of coming throught this without urgent medical attantion, and as far as I am aware a vet is duty bound to save the dog.

mo


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It surely doesn't cost that much to spay a bitch in your area does it?
I'm having our bitch spayed on Tuesday and it will be nearly £100.00. Have you asked him if you can pay in installments because you can't leave her in pain especially as it sounds like Pyometria. If not I would try another vet or use a credit card or borrow some money if you know someone that can lend you some. 

I hope something can be done for the poor girl.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Get it done worry about the money after


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A vet should be bound when the animal could die. Call another vet maybe they will work with you...So sorry this has happened....Jill


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

vet will not take installment i dont have any credit cards or overdraft and im out of the catch area for pdsa i can o this its horrible


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Please ring other vets


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Get her operated on tonight and discuss it with the vet tomorrow.

Please don't waste any time,pyometra can kill in hours.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Go to another vet and don't tell them you can't pay till after


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

tally09 said:


> vet will not take installment i dont have any credit cards or overdraft and im out of the catch area for pdsa i can o this its horrible


Have you anyone that could sub you the money?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How is it that much to get your dog spayed???? It doesnt cost that much surely, unless you already have ongoing treatment that he have added onto the total and that is the cost he say's it will be in total. You vet can not just leave you to it, he have to perform this operation if he is telling you she may not last the weekend, then he should do it to save that dogs life, that is what a vet does. Go and get it done, and then worry after about how to pay for it, I know the Blue Cross will pay something towards the cost of the treatment, and the PDSA will do it and you pay a donation. But I think the vet would of had to phone the Blue Cross to arrange some payment ???.. How worrying for you. Go back and get it done.


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

my vet has said they will not do it they let me walk out


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

You have three options... 
find the money from somewhere, phone around and see if any other vets would accept some kind of payment plan or the only other option is to put her to sleep- this might be harsh but its kinder than leaving her to suffer


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

please call another vet tonight (but don't tell them you cannot pay)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

if you cant get any where with your vet just phone another one until you find someone who will help you

dont give up

juliex


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tally09 said:


> my vet has said they will not do it they let me walk out


That is disgusting. I would quickly go through the phone book and get another vet and get her done as soon as. She will be suffering bless her. What an awfull worry to you. And what an a**ehole of a vet.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Where are you ?Maybe one of us can recommend a vets.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

what area are you in?


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Its not a normal spay- the uterus is filled with pus. 
They don't have to do it.
This makes me so sad 


xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> How is it that much to get your dog spayed???? It doesnt cost that much surely, unless you already have ongoing treatment that he have added onto the total and that is the cost he say's it will be in total. You vet can not just leave you to it, he have to perform this operation if he is telling you she may not last the weekend, then he should do it to save that dogs life, that is what a vet does. Go and get it done, and then worry after about how to pay for it, I know the Blue Cross will pay something towards the cost of the treatment, and the PDSA will do it and you pay a donation. But I think the vet would of had to phone the Blue Cross to arrange some payment ???.. How worrying for you. Go back and get it done.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Do you know anyone who is in the catchment area of the PDSA and is on benefits,. ask them if they will help you and say it is their dog. I know it is deceiptfull but it is the only other way now. or you may have her PTS, it NO ONE is going to help you. sorry for being so blunt, but the clock is ticking.


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

i cant belive a vet would not do the operation i am shocked how any vet will leave a dog  my vet would do the operation and worry about the money later


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is disgusting. I would quickly go through the phone book and get another vet and get her done as soon as. She will be suffering bless her. What an awfull worry to you. And what an a**ehole of a vet.


totally agree with you my vet would do it there and then xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> Its not a normal spay- the uterus is filled with pus.
> They don't have to do it.
> This makes me so sad


oh right, so she is being slowy poisoned by her own body. OMG, find another vet, some other members are going to look for a vets for you, tell them where you are living Private Message you addy to one of them, and the will check, dont give out your full address on here ok. just the area. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Good Luck hun (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

M vet would allow me to pay in instalements, as I have been with the practice for 25 years, and been a regular customer and always paid up each time, but if you are not well known by the vet they may be considering the fact they will not get paid. I hope the o/p manages to get a vet that is no so concerned about the money but is concerned about the dog.

Mo


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Just a thought but was the vet you spoke to one of the partners? If not ask to speak directly to them- you might have a better chance with them


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

im trying fingers crossed got a few to call up


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

PDSA - Eligibility. this is the link for PDSA. I would phone them anyway, you may be JUST out of the area. Give them a phone and see if they will do it for you. It is worth a try if all else fails.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

If I was well off and had money I would of paid your vet for you. xxxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

A vet can not legally with hold treatment. By doing so they are breaking their oath and the law in allowing an animal to suffer.

Your dog needs emergency surgery THIS EVENING or she will die.

Find a vet, dont mention that you cant afford it, and just have it done.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

If someone isn't going to pay, they don't have to operate- by law they are required to stop suffering, but stopping suffering can be via euthanasia, which is sadly often the case where money is an issue.


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

just trying a few friends at the moment will keep you updated


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

tally09 said:


> just trying a few friends at the moment will keep you updated


can you tell us where you are?


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

still no help vets are all the same dont want to know even spoke to the about putting her to sleep so she dont suffer but they still insist on mone up front they however said if she rupture then they would have to by law put her to sleep and then we would be billed after the event horrible horrible people


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

If all else fails, i would ring a dog rescue centre (whichever is nearest). Its not ideal, but perhaps giving her up to a rescue who can get her treated immediatly and rehomed would be preferable to having her put to sleep (or worse dying in agony).

You havent said what area you are in however there must be more than one vet in the area. 

PDSA
Bluecross
RSPCA

all offer help with vets fees

If you have no other option though please phone the rescues NOW. This cannot wait until tomorrow.


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> can you tell us where you are?


Tiptree, Colchester CO5


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

What area are you in?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

tally09 said:


> Tiptree, Colchester CO5


you are too far from my vet, hopefully someone else can help near to you, if they have a good relationship with their vet, can maybe get them to accept installments from you? but this little girl really needs help now, they dont usually ask for the money up front so could you not just try and take her down to a vet near you and see if they can do it immediately and then sort the cost out after?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

The Tiptree Veterinary Centre
Maypole Road,
Tiptree,
Essex
Tel 01621 818282

Spring Lodge Veterinary Centre - Pedigree Dogs - Pedigree UK
39 Church Rd, Tiptree, Colchester - 01621 819 704


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> What area are you in?


the op has said colchester in essex


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like the RSPCA will provide help for vets bills if you can't afford - they have vet centres at their own centres in a lot of cases. you can search one near you by selecting 'help with vets fees' on here: RSPCA || Regional network

there might not be one right near you, but you can drive/get a lift to the nearest one, even if it is a little way from you, as they won't stop you from getting treatment if you live out the area...I just called their helpline and asked


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Blackwater Veterinary Surgery&#8206; - more info »
Queens Corner, 2 Mill Rd, West Mersea, Colchester, Essex, CO5 8RH&#8206; - 01206 384 999&#8206;

Brookend Veterinary Surgery&#8206; - more info »
62 Braintree Rd, Witham, Essex, CM8 2BY&#8206; - 01376 500 038&#8206;


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

The Veterinary Practice&#8206; Write a review
30 West St, Coggeshall, Colchester, Essex, CO6 1NS&#8206; - 01376 561 667&#8206;

Best Friends&#8206; Write a review
59 Hullbridge Rd, South Woodham Ferrers, Chelmsford, Essex, CM3 5NH&#8206; - 01245 321 717&#8206;


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> the op has said colchester in essex


Thanks x sorry x missed that.

That's miles from me


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Go forbid this is awful, Our vets would operate and worry about money later

Poor Dog and poor you

Long shot but is she insured, know you have to still pay up front but you may be able to negotiate a little more with a vet if shes insured and you will be able to get this on the insurance due to the Pyo, its not an elective spay 

Oh god Good Luck xx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

If dog was insured you can ask for vet to be paid direct....my vet agrees if its going to be over £200.

I do hope you get things sorted, my mum nearly lost 2 girls with Pyo and it was sudden............thinking of you x


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just on the phone to the pdsa looking hopefull for tonight


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tally09 said:


> Just on the phone to the pdsa looking hopefull for tonight


fingers crossed for you
V xx


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm so pleased, your dog needs this op now....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Everything crossed for you here


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

tally09 said:


> Just on the phone to the pdsa looking hopefull for tonight


Well done x please keep us updated


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Fingers crossed

Our Ella had Pyo and its not nice but thankfully we had a very careing vet who let us pay when our wages went in a couple of weeks later xx


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

she said i had gone through to the wrong pdsa hospital theres a closer one and gave me a number rang it guess what dont open until monsay so i have called her back she has taken my number and said she was going to make some calls and ring me back


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

fingers and toes crossed...hope you come back to us with some good news xx

juliex


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the support shown so far i just want my little baby to survive and bound about again


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck, fingers crossed here for you and your dog.


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here she is


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww what a sweetie


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, she is beautiful, hope she pulls through
V xx


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Vets have a duty of care - insist they treat your dog or tell them you are going to the press and the TV!!!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

She's very sweet. How long have you had her? Did the PDSA say when they are going to ring back?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Vets have a duty of care - insist they treat your dog or tell them you are going to the press and the TV!!!


Unfortunately, someone posted above to say that their duty is only to relieve suffering, which they can discharge by euthanasia. Very sad.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

If your dog is dying - which trust me she is if she has a Pyo what are you doing posting pictures on a bloody forum?? Sorry everyone but I'd be turning the earth upside down to get my dog treatment not messing about with the flippin' internet


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Jo P said:


> If your dog is dying - which trust me she is if she has a Pyo what are you doing posting pictures on a bloody forum?? Sorry everyone but I'd be turning the earth upside down to get my dog treatment not messing about with the flippin' internet


I think the OP is waiting to hear back from an animal charity and posted in a desperate attempt to get help. I'm not clear if the dog's at the original vet's or at home, but they seem to be doing the best they can.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

I think the OP didnt know what to do- and needed some advice and support. As she has said she is waiting to hear from PDSA about tretament, and has tried other vets.
Hope it works out for you OP


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

they have rang back i have spoken with the vet and he reckons the vet who diagnosed her needs a kick up the ar*e he asked a few questions and thinks she will be fine until the morning i have to call up at 9 oclock and they will be able to find a branch nearer to us failing that they said they would have her in forst thing in the morning


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Jo P said:


> If your dog is dying - which trust me she is if she has a Pyo what are you doing posting pictures on a bloody forum?? Sorry everyone but I'd be turning the earth upside down to get my dog treatment not messing about with the flippin' internet


Although this may sound a bit harsh i feel exactly the same.

There really is no time to spare,her body is poisoning itself.

She is a beautiful girl x please get her in asap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Jo P said:


> If your dog is dying - which trust me she is if she has a Pyo what are you doing posting pictures on a bloody forum?? Sorry everyone but I'd be turning the earth upside down to get my dog treatment not messing about with the flippin' internet


In this instance I'm glad the OP did come on here.
She cannot do any more until she has heard back from the PDSA 
She has been trying all our suggestions


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

tally09 said:


> they have rang back i have spoken with the vet and he reckons the vet who diagnosed her needs a kick up the ar*e he asked a few questions and thinks she will be fine until the morning i have to call up at 9 oclock and they will be able to find a branch nearer to us failing that they said they would have her in forst thing in the morning


Keep trying other avenues, don't leave it please


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

tally09 said:


> they have rang back i have spoken with the vet and he reckons the vet who diagnosed her needs a kick up the ar*e he asked a few questions and thinks she will be fine until the morning i have to call up at 9 oclock and they will be able to find a branch nearer to us failing that they said they would have her in forst thing in the morning


Let's pray that this is correct. You must be so relieved that you've managed to find help.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

tally09 said:


> they have rang back i have spoken with the vet and he reckons the vet who diagnosed her needs a kick up the ar*e he asked a few questions and thinks she will be fine until the morning i have to call up at 9 oclock and they will be able to find a branch nearer to us failing that they said they would have her in forst thing in the morning


No way 

I would not be happy to leave one of my bitches overnight with pyo.

Could you try one of the other vets that you were given contact details for.


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

as for posting the pictures i was mearly trying to pass time and show what a wonderful dog i have and to try and keep up beat about it all and im a man not a women thanks why do all forums become bitter by one poster do me a favour go jump


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

You go JUMP - go look after your dog!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I found this when I Googled emergency vets in Colchester
Find emergency vet, pet advice and veterinary jobs at Vets Now


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

tally09 said:


> as for posting the pictures i was mearly trying to pass time and show what a wonderful dog i have and to try and keep up beat about it all and im a man not a women thanks why do all forums become bitter by one poster do me a favour go jump


I'm sorry about your predicament but that's really not called for. Let's stay civil.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tally09 said:


> they have rang back i have spoken with the vet and he reckons the vet who diagnosed her needs a kick up the ar*e he asked a few questions and thinks she will be fine until the morning i have to call up at 9 oclock and they will be able to find a branch nearer to us failing that they said they would have her in forst thing in the morning


Has this vet examined her him/herself?

A pyo a very serious, she should be on fluids and going into surgery. She could easily go down hill overnight and die.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I found this when I Googled emergency vets in Colchester
> Find emergency vet, pet advice and veterinary jobs at Vets Now


I'd better mention, I've had to use Vets Now and they make your regular vet look cheap. They provide an emergency premium service.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I'd better mention, I've had to use Vets Now and they make your regular vet look cheap. They provide an emergency premium service.


it was just something that came u when I did a search on Google, I imagine they are expensive as most after hours treatment seems to be, I just feel so helpless & concerned about this poor girlI hope something can be done for her


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Id phone the lady at the PDSA back and just enphasise shes very poorly and needss to be seen tonight

Shes very lovely

we all deal with stress in different ways and I think the dog is going to survive because the owner came on here, lets all take some deep breaths  , lifes too short to be at logger heads :thumbup1:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> I'd better mention, I've had to use Vets Now and they make your regular vet look cheap. They provide an emergency premium service.


Were covered by Vets Now too. Our Jude should have gone there last year when she had coccidiosis. Fortunately one of the nurses at our own vets took her home with them. It would have been £300 per night if she had gone to Vets Now for the weekend and she would have been for 2 nights.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey OP, Seems like you have really had some great 5* advice, BUT... Please call them back & fake it just a little, This could get more serious by the hour.

You seem to have a lovely looking dogger there, Its better now for her to have the OP then leaving it to late and loosing her all together!

All the best


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

OP was in a predicament they had been to a vet, the vet had turned them away, put yourself in this situation, if you didnt have a clue of what step to take it wouldnt hurt anyone looking on the net for help in any way possible, either posting on a forum or looking for local vets, the OP has actually done a good thing posting on here rather than sit at home watching the dog go downhill on their own, because people have given suggestions the dog may have a chance. and as for inappropriate attitude, I think I would be a bit "short" if someone was having a pop at me when I was out of my mind with worry, lets hope the OP gets back on to the vets and stresses that the dog is not getting better and in fact seems worse, and they suggest the dog goes in tonight, I certainly wouldnt sit at home when there is a vet capable and understanding enought to be offering assistance.

mo


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Any news?

Mo


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's hope the lack of news means the OP is on their way or at the vet.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed that she has managed to find a vet tonight. Pyo is a terrible condition and deadly serious


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope all is going okay for you and your girl...Jill


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

How is she??
Any nearer getting help?
please keep us posted when you get the time

Juliex


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just read this entire thread and i am in tears - your vet is a horrible idiot and i wouldn't go back to that practice at all. If you had a good rapport previously with these vets they would've allowed you to pay in instalments like any decent person would - i hope to god my vets wouldn't turn us away if we ever had a situation where we couldn't pay fully. 

I hope you have luck with the PDSA honey. Please shower your dog with lots of love from us. Im praying she gets better.

And i'm also praying that your vets get a kick up the backside.


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

how is she this morning? i really hope you got her to a vet let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope that you found a vet to do the operation and that your girl is okay, she is gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all good news as i type this she is in surgery and we should hopefully hear very soon the vet checked her over and he seemed very positive they could save her and he was hoping she will be back home tonight so fingers crossed they were reluctant as we are over 60 miles away but like i said to the vet distance is no problem she needs seeing so hoping to have her back tonight or latest tomorrow morning as someone said in a earlier post finding this site could have saved her life thanks all comment good and dad dont matter here the main thing is shes still here i thank you all will update once i hear anything sorry for the poor spelling.grammar etc just excited


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

fingers crossed for you, hope she is going to be ok

Juliexx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

That's fantastic news, hope all goes well and so pleased you've kept in touch to let us know what's happening. All the best.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Brillent Brillent, so glad to hear this. Our Ella had a bad Pyo infection and she pulled through really quickly after the opp..

Do keep us all posted :thumbup1:


----------



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just read the whole thread, good on you for finding someone to operate on your dog. Hope you get good news very soon.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad you found someone


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

So glad things being sorted for your girl......hope the good news continues and she has a speedy recovery and soon back to her old self x


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been following this thread and would just like to echo the other members comments and wish your dear dog a speedy recovery i hope you are ok too it must have been very stressful for you too hugs xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats great news that you found someone to do the operation. Hopefull she will be back home with you soon.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

It is also down to your own tenacity that your little dog is still with you.
I'm glad that we were able to guide you through this difficult time, but do not imagine that it is anyone but you that has saved your dog


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I was talking to my friend who is a senior vet nurse/manager, she informed me that the vet has a duty to care, and if she were you she would put in an official complain, I said what was posted on here that the vet could have just eutanised and filled his duty, she said, no if a dog was taken into the vet after a road traffic accident would he still feel he could turn away, this was an emergency he had a duty to help. I am so glad you managed to get help elsewhere, and hopefully she will be home tonight on the road to recovery.

Mo


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

tally09 said:


> Hi all good news as i type this she is in surgery and we should hopefully hear very soon the vet checked her over and he seemed very positive they could save her and he was hoping she will be back home tonight so fingers crossed they were reluctant as we are over 60 miles away but like i said to the vet distance is no problem she needs seeing so hoping to have her back tonight or latest tomorrow morning as someone said in a earlier post finding this site could have saved her life thanks all comment good and dad dont matter here the main thing is shes still here i thank you all will update once i hear anything sorry for the poor spelling.grammar etc just excited


Great news... well done for sticking at it and getting something done :thumbup1:


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

if this were true, which it is not, surely everyone would say they had no money and couldnt pay?


moboyd said:


> I was talking to my friend who is a senior vet nurse/manager, she informed me that the vet has a duty to care, and if she were you she would put in an official complain, I said what was posted on here that the vet could have just eutanised and filled his duty, she said, no if a dog was taken into the vet after a road traffic accident would he still feel he could turn away, this was an emergency he had a duty to help. I am so glad you managed to get help elsewhere, and hopefully she will be home tonight on the road to recovery.
> 
> Mo


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> if this were true, which it is not, surely everyone would say they had no money and couldnt pay?


just repeating what I was told, but I am sure I got told some time back too, cant remember where that vets take an oath and if an animal is presented to them then they are duty bound to assist? I am sure any vet can sort out some form of payment plan. I am sure there is a vet that comes on here? it may be worth asking them for advice on this?

Mo


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Please see my post number 65 - vets _do_ have a duty of care - it's not a matter of everyone saying they cant pay, of course they want paying but their oath ties them to treating the animal as a matter of priority _not _securing funding!!


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

don't want to be picky, and they do take an oath, but they dont have to operate on a dog if someone cant pay- they are not a charity and dont have to work for free


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

When my kelly was dying we had to rush her to the vets at two in the morning. I rang the vets but it was an out of hours vet that answered. They told me to bring her straight away but they would not treat her unless we could pay. They told us that if they needed to put her to sleep it would be a min of 200 pounds. Luckily we had the money but had to stop at the hole in the wall at 2 in the morning with a dying dog.
It was disgusting and upsetting.
I often wonder what we would have done if we had not got that sort of money.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

God thank heavens for our vets, if we ever move I will have to take them with us. I also thought they had to treat in an emergency situation a pet that is registred with them


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So glad that your beautiful girl has had her operation and I wish her a very speedy recovery and well done for doing everything you could to find a vet to operate. What a shame you had to travel all that way though.


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

tinamary said:


> When my kelly was dying we had to rush her to the vets at two in the morning. I rang the vets but it was an out of hours vet that answered. They told me to bring her straight away but they would not treat her unless we could pay. They told us that if they needed to put her to sleep it would be a min of 200 pounds. Luckily we had the money but had to stop at the hole in the wall at 2 in the morning with a dying dog.
> It was disgusting and upsetting.
> I often wonder what we would have done if we had not got that sort of money.


i have to agree with you when roxy was ill i had to ring the out of hours vet and they told me they wanted to keep her in over the weekend and the consultation was £90 before they kept her in they told me to expect to pay upto £350 for the weekend luckilly we had the money but sadly she was pts a couple of days later.

i have to say though my own vet wouldnt let us pay when we took roxy she wanted us to leave it until she was better but sadly that did not happen i think it depends on the vet itself some vets will agree but others wont


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry guys and gals had a pounding headache last night so did not get back on we heard from the vets shes recovered fine they have tested her kidneys all fine there so we should be picking her up about midday cant wait to have her back where she belongs :aureola:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have read this post in amazement. I cant imagine any vet discussing money before they have examined the animal and then only to put all options in front of the owner. I think the RSPCA would at least pay for emergency treatment. I have known a farm case where a cow needed the vet for calving and both local practices refused to go out because they were both owed a very great deal of money so the RSPCA funded it. After all it is illegal for an owner to withold veterinary treatment so it is not an option to just leave it because you cant afford it. A lot of people cant lay their hands on that sort of money immediately which is why most vets allow payments by instalments. 
Just an idea for the future, I know some people pay a monthly direct debit to the vet and try and build up credit. The vet is then fine with a big bill as they know it will gradually get paid off.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tally09 said:


> Sorry guys and gals had a pounding headache last night so did not get back on we heard from the vets shes recovered fine they have tested her kidneys all fine there so we should be picking her up about midday cant wait to have her back where she belongs :aureola:


so glad things have worked out wellshe's a beautiful girl & you must be so relieved she's going to pull through
V xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

tally09 said:


> Hi all i dont know where to start just been to the vets and he has said my bitch needs an operation tonight i dont have the £600-£700 quoted so he gave her an injection a long term anti inflamatry but he said there was a high risk of rupture she has a infection in her uterous and needs spaying he said she will be lucky to last the weekend what can i do shes not in pain but i really dont have that kind of money at a click of a finger help please


I have not read this thread except your first post quoted here.

Our vet will treat an animal and you pay in instalments. If further treatment is required this can be paid by instalments too. I hope you have explored this avenue.

The best advice I can give you is to get pet insurance asap. For any future ailments.

I don't have pet insurance I put a bit away every month in a separate account.

With young animals it is easy to overlook vets fees, but as an animal matures that's when it can get very expensive.

I sincerely hope you have managed to get treatment and your dog is doing well.

I will read the thread now.

Sue


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

tally09 said:


> Sorry guys and gals had a pounding headache last night so did not get back on we heard from the vets shes recovered fine they have tested her kidneys all fine there so we should be picking her up about midday cant wait to have her back where she belongs :aureola:


ooh i'm so glad. A pat on the back to whomever you found to help her. Keep us posted on her progress. When you bring her home she will probably be a bit tired or not so much herself because of the operation - obviously - so just give her plenty of TLC - but i'm sure you already know that anyway.

Glad she's ok hon


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

tally09 said:


> Sorry guys and gals had a pounding headache last night so did not get back on we heard from the vets shes recovered fine they have tested her kidneys all fine there so we should be picking her up about midday cant wait to have her back where she belongs :aureola:


Not surprised you had a headache, the stress must have been intense.
So pleased that she is going to be ok


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I have read this post in amazement. I cant imagine any vet discussing money before they have examined the animal and then only to put all options in front of the owner. I think the RSPCA would at least pay for emergency treatment. I have known a farm case where a cow needed the vet for calving and both local practices refused to go out because they were both owed a very great deal of money so the RSPCA funded it. After all it is illegal for an owner to withold veterinary treatment so it is not an option to just leave it because you cant afford it. A lot of people cant lay their hands on that sort of money immediately which is why most vets allow payments by instalments.
> Just an idea for the future, I know some people pay a monthly direct debit to the vet and try and build up credit. The vet is then fine with a big bill as they know it will gradually get paid off.


Yes i phoned an emergency vet at 2.am in the morning when my cat had a stroke, the emergency vet told me that they wanted £139 upfront before they examined her, sadly she died before we could get there,i know its a business to them,but i found it personally distasteful and uncaring


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Good to hear she pulled through OK and is coming home.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

tally09 said:


> Sorry guys and gals had a pounding headache last night so did not get back on we heard from the vets shes recovered fine they have tested her kidneys all fine there so we should be picking her up about midday cant wait to have her back where she belongs :aureola:


.

Thank goodness she is doing ok, that's made my day,i'm not suprised you have a headache,bless you and well done


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

hi 
glad to hear she is on the mend.

i would look into getting insurance for her now as it does can save some of the worry as vets although they like their money upfront they may be able to make exceptions when they know they are definitely gonna get their money from the insurance.

wendy


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Glad to hear she is okay and hope she's home soon. Give her a big kiss and cuddle from me.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> hi
> glad to hear she is on the mend.
> 
> i would look into getting insurance for her now as it does can save some of the worry as vets although they like their money upfront they may be able to make exceptions when they know they are definitely gonna get their money from the insurance.
> ...


Yes that's a good idea. I never had insurance for ours up to last year but suddenly thought I had better get some in case one of his legs went or something as Bichons can have patella problems. It costs me around £22 a month with Tesco for both of them - it's only just over a fiver a week so well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Check out Argos. There are three levels of cover and the first starts at just over a fiver a month. I have the platinum which is the for life cover and its just over £15 per month.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> don't want to be picky, and they do take an oath, but they dont have to operate on a dog if someone cant pay- they are not a charity and dont have to work for free


Arnt Vets insured for problems with non paying etc.............????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ziggyjrt said:


> Yes i phoned an emergency vet at 2.am in the morning when my cat had a stroke, the emergency vet told me that they wanted £139 upfront before they examined her, sadly she died before we could get there,i know its a business to them,but i found it personally distasteful and uncaring


I agree, I always thought you would of wanted to be a VET because you really LOVE and cared for animals and wouldnt want to see them suffer no matter how they got to that perdicatent???? I would only take on a job if I realy wanted to do it and enjoyed doing it. Perhaps the op's vet wanted to be a shop assistant but couldnt get that job so he decided to go for a vets job. That maybe explains why he have NO damn feelings towards an animal that is dying or ill.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I'm so glad I'm with my vet - when I was on holiday Nelson was in kennels and had a really bad reaction to some antibiotics - the kennel owners rang the vet - on a Sunday I might add - and without even speaking to me they admitted him and treat him immediately. He was in for 4 days in total - of course I spoke to them on the Monday when the kennel owners managed to contact me but not once did they mention payment.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I agree, I always thought you would of wanted to be a VET because you really LOVE and cared for animals and wouldnt want to see them suffer no matter how they got to that perdicatent???? I would only take on a job if I realy wanted to do it and enjoyed doing it. Perhaps the op's vet wanted to be a shop assistant but couldnt get that job so he decided to go for a vets job. That maybe explains why he have NO damn feelings towards an animal that is dying or ill.


You are so right, the last thing you need when you are upset worried sick , with a dying pet in your arms is a woman the other end reading out the list of charges with the emphasis on PAYMENT FIRST priority, she virtually told me to stop off at the cash point first! cow!, Molly was out of it by then it was a 40 minute jouney, and i didn't have to put her thjrough that as she passed away.
I think if i was a vet i would get the sack, my conscience wouldn't allow me to turn a sick pet away,Yes i suppose there are a few that wouldn't pay up, but the majority of us pet owner do pay our vet bills even if its by instalments!
I am so pleased the OP's dog is doing ok it must have been a great relief for her, but i would change my vet, if it was me x


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I agree, I always thought you would of wanted to be a VET because you really LOVE and cared for animals and wouldnt want to see them suffer no matter how they got to that perdicatent???? I would only take on a job if I realy wanted to do it and enjoyed doing it. Perhaps the op's vet wanted to be a shop assistant but couldnt get that job so he decided to go for a vets job. That maybe explains why he have NO damn feelings towards an animal that is dying or ill.


Of course people become vets because they love animals- they wouldnt spend five years studying and work the long hours they do if they didnt care for animals. 
The reality is though, they have families to feed like everyone else, as do vet nurses and receptionists, who wouldn't get paid if animals were treated for free. 
Drugs, materials, rent for the practice all cost money- thats just simple facts of life. People should be aware of these costs before they choose to own an animal, and if they cant afford them, and cant afford insurance they shouldn't have pets. Simple as that.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> Of course people become vets because they love animals- they wouldnt spend five years studying and work the long hours they do if they didnt care for animals.
> The reality is though, they have families to feed like everyone else, as do vet nurses and receptionists, who wouldn't get paid if animals were treated for free.
> Drugs, materials, rent for the practice all cost money- thats just simple facts of life. People should be aware of these costs before they choose to own an animal, and if they cant afford them, and cant afford insurance they shouldn't have pets. Simple as that.


that is all very true, and it would be ridiculous to think that they should do the job for love BUT in an emergency treatment or at least discussion of options of treatment should be the priority. If there are options then by all means tell the owner what costs they will be incurring but dont refuse the treatment of choice because the owner cant put their hand in their pocket and come out with the cash.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I was never once asked for the money up front for Ozzy, and numerous time i took him to the emergency vets at the weekend where he was kept in overnight on a drip, his bill in total exceeded £1000...but saying that i have went to this vet for quite some years now , so perhaps they know that i will pay, but god it must be awful to be in the sitiuation where they are wanting money off you before they will even help the poor animal
juliex


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Who was the vet that finally saved your girl? was it the RSPCA or some other organisation, or a private vet? I cant see it in any of the thread. hope your girl is OK today.

Mo


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

stefow said:


> i have to agree with you when roxy was ill i had to ring the out of hours vet and they told me they wanted to keep her in over the weekend and the consultation was £90 before they kept her in they told me to expect to pay upto £350 for the weekend luckilly we had the money but sadly she was pts a couple of days later.
> 
> i have to say though my own vet wouldnt let us pay when we took roxy she wanted us to leave it until she was better but sadly that did not happen i think it depends on the vet itself some vets will agree but others wont


same here - we had to pay upfrount else i think they woud have turned us away - our bill was almost £2000 :frown2:



tally09 said:


> Sorry guys and gals had a pounding headache last night so did not get back on we heard from the vets shes recovered fine they have tested her kidneys all fine there so we should be picking her up about midday cant wait to have her back where she belongs :aureola:


phew!!!!
glad shes ok :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is shocking behaviour on the part of a vet in a life or death situation.
Surely if they have a problem with cash flow then they should make sure that those coming for routine things pay up, as opposed to stressing out people whose pet is at death's door and needs treatment ASAP.


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

not once did i expect or ask for free help just to pay a few days after once i had been paid its unfortunate it happend 5.46pm on a friday night i didnt have £600-£700 to give them there and then anyway shes home now and very very alert seems strange considering she was on deaths door anyway its all good and i managed to get to see my bank manager saterday morning and had an overdraft dont like them but hey it saved my girl in the end the pdsa operated on her when i picked her up this afternoon i asked for a full print out of the drugs vets time etc it came to £485 so i gave them £600 and a huge hug so there happy im happy and most important the dogs alive and happy thanks all


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

I also set up a direct debit to pay £25 monthly to there cause they are god sends i wasn't eligable for the treatment but they helped because the dog needed it so fair play to them i will pay them a montly contribution now for at least a year to show my apprication


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

tally09 said:


> not once did i expect or ask for free help just to pay a few days after once i had been paid its unfortunate it happend 5.46pm on a friday night i didnt have £600-£700 to give them there and then anyway shes home now and very very alert seems strange considering she was on deaths door anyway its all good and i managed to get to see my bank manager saterday morning and had an overdraft dont like them but hey it saved my girl in the end the pdsa operated on her when i picked her up this afternoon i asked for a full print out of the drugs vets time etc it came to £485 so i gave them £600 and a huge hug so there happy im happy and most important the dogs alive and happy thanks all


im glad everyones happy and you got her sorted xxx


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

tally09 said:


> I also set up a direct debit to pay £25 monthly to there cause they are god sends i wasn't eligable for the treatment but they helped because the dog needed it so fair play to them i will pay them a montly contribution now for at least a year to show my apprication


thats lovely :thumbup1: well done you i think that is fantastic xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

tally09 said:


> I also set up a direct debit to pay £25 monthly to there cause they are god sends i wasn't eligable for the treatment but they helped because the dog needed it so fair play to them i will pay them a montly contribution now for at least a year to show my apprication


We all know which animal charity to support next year now


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So glad she's OK, the PDSA have helped us in the past & we donate to them when we can


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

stefow said:


> thats lovely :thumbup1: well done you i think that is fantastic xxxx


yes so do i, The PDSA treated my pets on numerous occasions years ago, and i always gave a donation, they used to give you a donation envelope to put money in, and the rec eptionist told me that some clients would just seal the envelope with nothing in! that was awful,i found them very helpful in the past.
When Perry my cat was ill his bill came in total with his cremation to over £800, but our vet did not ask if we had the money first, and we were new clients, though i think most have a notice on the wall stating that payment is to be made at time of treatment., my previous vet was helpful as well and would allow us to pay in instalments if it was a large bill.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Happy to hear she made it thru okay...Jill


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Fantastic News, so glad shes all ok and what starts The PDSA are :thumbup1:

Well done you for fighting so hard to save your girl xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm so happy she's ok  The PDSA are fabulous for being so good to you. Glad they helped.


----------



## tally09 (Nov 13, 2009)

I visited our vets toady the ones that let her die a little harsh but i told them to take her off their books because she died and was in alot of pain i got very angry with them to she will not be going there again thats for sure 


we cant belive how well she's doing it's like having our old dog back already started to want to jump on the sofa but i tell her no and pick her up and put her on it  shes so happy


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't blame you for changing vets, they don't sound as if they care much for animals.

Glad she's feeling better though.:thumbup1: Mine's being spayed tomorrow and I'm dreading it.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

That's the trouble when they've had surgery, they don't understand that they're supposed to rest, do they, and they want to keep jumping all over the place but you have to stop them in case the stitches burst.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> Of course people become vets because they love animals- they wouldnt spend five years studying and work the long hours they do if they didnt care for animals.
> The reality is though, they have families to feed like everyone else, as do vet nurses and receptionists, who wouldn't get paid if animals were treated for free.
> Drugs, materials, rent for the practice all cost money- thats just simple facts of life. People should be aware of these costs before they choose to own an animal, and if they cant afford them, and cant afford insurance they shouldn't have pets. Simple as that.


alot of people can pay aswell but just because they havent got money there and then Vets should never turn an animal away, of course they have families to feed no one is disputing that, it is the way some vets go about it, no feelings at all, and there are alot of them about. I stick with what I said in my last reply about it. poor animals dont ask to be dying and in need.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> Of course people become vets because they love animals- they wouldnt spend five years studying and work the long hours they do if they didnt care for animals.
> The reality is though, they have families to feed like everyone else, as do vet nurses and receptionists, who wouldn't get paid if animals were treated for free.
> Drugs, materials, rent for the practice all cost money- thats just simple facts of life. People should be aware of these costs before they choose to own an animal, and if they cant afford them, and cant afford insurance they shouldn't have pets. Simple as that.


What about VETS taking out insurance for things like this, surely they knew there would be situations like this that they would come across at some point or other.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

tally09 said:


> I visited our vets toady the ones that let her die a little harsh but i told them to take her off their books because she died and was in alot of pain i got very angry with them to she will not be going there again thats for sure
> 
> we cant belive how well she's doing it's like having our old dog back already started to want to jump on the sofa but i tell her no and pick her up and put her on it  shes so happy


Good on you changing vets - i would've said more than just that to them, knowing me. Something along the lines of contacting the local paper about how the vets left your dog to die blah de blah de blah. But then that's me  I say a lot when i'm angry. like really angry anyway.

But yes good on you. I hope you do find decent vets, one that actually care about animals and not money!

Glad she's doing well  Give her lots of hugs from your fellow pet forumers here.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What about VETS taking out insurance for things like this, surely they knew there would be situations like this that they would come across at some point or other.


I think you must be living in some sort of fantasy land..
No insurance company in their right minds would provide this to vets- it wouldn't be profitable as they would constantly be claiming..
Anyways it is the OWNERS responsibilty to make sure their pet is healthy- its the law.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

tally09 said:


> I visited our vets toady the ones that let her die a little harsh but i told them to take her off their books because she died and was in alot of pain i got very angry with them to she will not be going there again thats for sure
> 
> we cant belive how well she's doing it's like having our old dog back already started to want to jump on the sofa but i tell her no and pick her up and put her on it  shes so happy


How did they react when you told them she'd died?
Bet they weren't bothered 
Well done you, glad she's so much better


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> I think you must be living in some sort of fantasy land..
> No insurance company in their right minds would provide this to vets- it wouldn't be profitable as they would constantly be claiming..
> Anyways it is the OWNERS responsibilty to make sure their pet is healthy- its the law.


that very well may be true. But vets should be more..courteous when it comes to animals. Vets are supposed to be animal lovers for crying out loud -if they are so desperate for hte money why not allow their customers to pay in instalments?


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> that very well may be true. But vets should be more..courteous when it comes to animals. Vets are supposed to be animal lovers for crying out loud -if they are so desperate for hte money why not allow their customers to pay in instalments?


Lots do- if you already a client and they trust you will actually pay.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi hon i just wanted to know how your dog was doing now? Hope she's ok.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad shes doing well


----------

